# [OT][humor] skad sie wzial vivid??;)

## rzezioo

dlugo sie zastanawialem nad tym problemem a tu przypadkiem natknalem sie na odpowiedz

----------

## quat

fallow locked?  :Wink:  i usunać ?

----------

## fallow

hehe  :Smile:  osobiscie nie widze w tym nic zlego  :Smile:  chyba, ze po prostu ten topic nie ma sensu  :Smile: 

to moja stara rozmowa z Venonem na #linuxweb 

teraz mozna podyskutowac czy : 

1) czy dalej nie mam dziewczyny

2) czy moze juz mam 

3) czy mialem ale znow nie mam

4) czy mialem wicej niz jedna i mam 

5) czy mialem wiecej niz jedna ale nie mam

6) czy moze mam juz zone 

7) czy moze jestem gejem i nie interesuja mnie dziewczyny

 :Cool:  moze w ogole nie interesuja mnie ludzie  :Smile:  ( fuck sam juz sie smieje )  :Smile: 

9) moze w ogole nie jestem czlowiekiem

10) kiedys kupowalem rame 

11) prosze mielonke z mielonka , mielonka i mielonka  :Smile: 

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

obstawiam ze masz juz kilka dziewczyn (watpie, zeby kilka zon - chyba masochista nie jestes ?  :Wink:  )

----------

## rzezioo

oj tam sensu nie ma czepiasz sie fallow  :Razz:  ja obstawiam opcje 11  :Smile: 

----------

## wojtek

A tak w ogóle to "git i kernele" ostatnio nabrało nowego znaczenia  :Wink: .

----------

## rzezioo

mozesz wyjasnic bo chyba cie nie zczailem

----------

## rasheed

git - nowy system do zarządzania kodem jądra  :Wink: 

----------

